# 17' Boston Whaler Offshore



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

I am visiting Destin 16-30 July. I would like to fish off shore 20 miles ?? I have GPS, kicker motor, EPIRP, VHF, ETC. and have experience in the past with my boat of the time 24' Beachcraft.

Is it reasonable (prudent) to plan that kind of fishing if I keep a good eye on the weather or should I fish inshore. :thumbdown::whistling:

I appreciate any advice.

Thanks

George


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe not that far out, but go for it if the weather is ok. What kind of motor do you have on it?


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a rebuilt 87 70HP Mercury outboard with a rebuilt 8 HP johnson kicker..... 30MPH with Merc.... 8 MPH with kicker.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I take a 17' cape out 15+ miles on a regular basis, but only when the 12 mile bouy out of OB reads 1.6' or less. It's not fun traveling that far when it gets over 2.0'


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Generous George said:


> I have a rebuilt 87 70HP Mercury outboard with a rebuilt 8 HP johnson kicker..... 30MPH with Merc.... 8 MPH with kicker.


Let this be thine inspiration:

http://youtu.be/MnHJufjSyAg

Keep an eye on the wave levels because it could turn unpleasant.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

good advice thanks ........ not fun when 69 hitting bumps


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you are prepared and knowledgable you should have no problem. Just keep an eye on the seas and weather.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17" Boston Whaler*

Thanks Ocean Master (and all others)

I always "err on the side of caution" Got caught in a thunderstorm "Squall" once when I was young (40) that scared me so bad I gave up fishing forever! Good thing my "forgetter" works so good. Forever only lasted a week, but taught ne a valuable lesson. No one more cast, when the weather station hints of trouble, get home QUICK!! Dont mess with Mother Nature! :notworthy:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Be careful of a SW wind and an outgoing tide at the Destin pass. Can stack up real quick on you and especially in that size boat. But that being said, I have had a 16' Starcraft with a 60hp mercruiser regularly 25-30 miles offshore. Of course that was in the dumber and dumb days!!!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 16ft bay boat and if the weather is right you shouldn't have a problem at all. 
In my experience you won't really know until you hit the water, if you can keep going. I have used every weather and marine site possible and several days I have gone out thinking it wouldn't be a problem, then bang waves are breaking everywhere. But I have been off shore probably 8 times this month in my 16ft. Some days they call for wind and its slick. 
Just go and turn around if rough!


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

Great video of Marlin in CA, I'm ready to go!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marlinchaser said:


> Be careful of a SW wind and an outgoing tide at the Destin pass. Can stack up real quick on you and especially in that size boat.


That's really good advice.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17" Boston Whaler*

Thanks Guys! I recognize that danger very well. I grew up on the east coast and fished and lobstered with an 18' wooden boat. The Merrimack River where it entered the ocean at Plum Island was like that and several people a year would drown there trying to get through the inlet at the wrong wind and tide combination. Sometimes it's better just to wait to come in until the tide changes or at least have a plan.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 17' Montauk as well, although just use it for running around the river and bay. That being said, assuming I had all of the right equipment, I'd go anywhere in that boat. It might rattle your teeth out, but that boat is much more sea worthy than most boats in the 20' range. We've trailered it to the Keys multiple times and have ventured a little ways offshore in some pretty sloppy conditions... even if the going gets tough, just go slow and it won't be a problem.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17 ft Boston whaler*

Thanks for the affirmation. Kinda what I thought also...good to get another opinion. Thanks!


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Caught my fist blue marlin on a 17' whaler at the 131 hole. Had just finished college and this was before EPIRB's. Billfishing that boat wasn't the smartest thing we ever did, but it sure was fun. 

Sounds to me like you are well prepared. The only thing you can't control are those summer T-storms that flare up and can get pretty nasty.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

That is the only thing that worries me. I will just have to be cautious in that regard.  Unlike my younger days...as you say.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17' Boston Whaler*

I have often wondered best course of action in sudden summer thunder storms. Should I RACE for shore or RACE offshore to avoid storm? :whistling:


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17' Boston Whaler*

My Boat :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Generous George said:


> I have often wondered best course of action in sudden summer thunder storms. Should I RACE for shore or RACE offshore to avoid storm? :whistling:


Unless you have radar, and have an idea where the storm is heading, racing offshore could be a bad decision.


----------



## Generous George (Jun 29, 2011)

*17" Boston Whaler*

Unless of course the "bite" is on offshore.:001_huh:


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

gator7_5 said:


> I take a 17' cape out 15+ miles on a regular basis, but only when the 12 mile bouy out of OB reads 1.6' or less. It's not fun traveling that far when it gets over 2.0'


Gator7_5 I take my 17 Cape out there to. But out of Pensacola. Where do you get those bouy readings from and where can I find that info on a bouy out of Pensacola, that far out? Any you are so right about making it out that far in 2+ seas! Ride back in isn;t so bad though. Thank you!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

The Orange Beach buoy is 42012.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*i take this 20 , or 19/6 out 20miles regular*















the white boat 1960 model regularly take it 20 miles, the grey boat a 2000 replica would take it any wheres, the 18 ft model in the 60,s was regularly taken out 60 miles. the boston wa:yes:ler was known for the same ability in the day. they used to say that these simmons would get u in long after u wished u wasnt out there


----------

